# FWIW Generators at WalMart



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Last night, I noticed my local Wal Mart had several generators in stock.
A 1200W for $199 and a 4500W for $459.
It made me wonder if preppers are starting to affect what Wal Mart stocks. I say that since they also had AR rail systems and a bunch of other new AR accessories in sporting goods. Now if they'd just start stocking ammo cans.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, if you're gonna buy china made, probably is from that store, check out Aldi's.
5000 watts @ $300 and 3000W @ $200.


----------

